# How to transfer 8mm to DVD?



## satchmo (May 26, 2005)

Yes, I said 8mm. :lmao: 

Not mine, a friend wants to transfer some relic footage onto DVD. Anyone even have a clue as where to begin? Is there a local shop in Toronto?


----------



## CanadaRAM (Jul 24, 2005)

One approach is to project the 8mm onto a screen and shoot video of the results with a digital camcorder. It helps if you can vary the speed of the 8mm projector slightly, to experiment with the relative frame rates of the 2 systems. This can reduce flicker or 'crawling' of the image.


----------



## imobile (Oct 6, 2007)

*8mm?*



satchmo said:


> Yes, I said 8mm. :lmao:
> 
> Not mine, a friend wants to transfer some relic footage onto DVD. Anyone even have a clue as where to begin? Is there a local shop in Toronto?


Do you mean 8mm film?
Super 8mm film?
8mm tape
Hi 8 tape?

Tis all 8mm!


----------



## Niteshooter (Aug 8, 2008)

satchmo said:


> Yes, I said 8mm. :lmao:
> 
> Not mine, a friend wants to transfer some relic footage onto DVD. Anyone even have a clue as where to begin? Is there a local shop in Toronto?


Hmm you mean 8mm film or Hi 8 video?

For film you need a box that you can project into with a mirror that your video camera shoots. I found one at a second hand store for $2 a few years ago and gave it to my father-in-law because he has 8mm film. You'll also need a projector.

For 8mm video, I have an older Sony Digital 8 camera that takes the 8mm tapes and can spit them out through the built in firewire port into a Mac. I used that to convert all my videotapes to digital a few years ago.

Kevin


----------



## Mississauga (Oct 27, 2001)

Maybe these folks might help.


----------



## SoyMac (Apr 16, 2005)

I just had a bunch of 8mm film transfered by a pro transfer house here in Ottawa, and I can give you a couple of tips;

While looking for a place to do it, I found that some charge extra for digitising for Apple (if you want to edit).

If you want to edit your footage (on a Mac) make sure you ask for the option of converting to .mov (or maybe even .dv?)
Maybe a new Mac can edit .avi files? I don't know and did not take the chance.

I got .mov files, so I can edit out the crappy bits, make freeze frames, add titles, etc..

I am going to edit these movies with family members, and then give finished DVDs to other family members.

Some of this footage is from the mid-fifties. Absolutely historic!


----------



## kungfookiller (Jun 11, 2008)

SoyMac said:


> I just had a bunch of 8mm film transfered by a pro transfer house here in Ottawa, and I can give you a couple of tips;
> 
> While looking for a place to do it, I found that some charge extra for digitising for Apple (if you want to edit).
> 
> ...



Wow, this thread popped up at just the right time. I am trying to do this too. I just bought a Elgato Hybrid to connect my sony handycam to (over a decade old) my iMac through the Red Yellow White cable that I plug the camera into my tv with. Is that possible. 

The Ottawa company you used would you mind shedding some details? Who are they, how many tapes did you get converted and how long did it take (and if you're willing to say, the price). Thanks!


----------



## Greenman (Feb 22, 2003)

Here's a few links that might be of interest.... the first is Exclusive Film Services... where the pro's go.

EXCLUSIVE FILM AND VIDEO

Toronto Home Movies - 8mm, 16mm to DVD conversion | 8mm and Super 8

8mm Film & Audio Transfers by VintageMedia

8mm_telecine


----------



## imobile (Oct 6, 2007)

Niteshooter said:


> Hmm you mean 8mm film or Hi 8 video?
> 
> For film you need a box that you can project into with a mirror that your video camera shoots. I found one at a second hand store for $2 a few years ago and gave it to my father-in-law because he has 8mm film. You'll also need a projector.
> 
> ...



Fascinating!
I have same 'box', same TV 720 Sony Digital 8 ( a great , steady camera with 20x Optical zoom which i've used behind wheel at 100k in an 18 Wheeler and sailing in 20 knots in Haro Strait!
As Can Ram says, the old film becomes 'archaic looking'... with flicker, but as looking back to the past, that is not necessarily 'bad'.
The reason for 'flicker' is I believe the fact that a Super 8 ( or 8mm) projector is 24 frames a second, whilst NSTC video is the 30 frames.
I believe Pal D, the 'technically' superior standard used in European/Australasia/SE Asia region is closer to film movie' at 25 fps?


----------



## makuribu (Oct 26, 2005)

CanadaRAM said:


> One approach is to project the 8mm onto a screen and shoot video of the results with a digital camcorder. It helps if you can vary the speed of the 8mm projector slightly, to experiment with the relative frame rates of the 2 systems. This can reduce flicker or 'crawling' of the image.


From the reading I have done, this method gives the quickest+cheapest+best results for 8mm/super 8 film. Some digital camcorders have adjustable shutter speeds so you can minimize flicker. Once you get the setup optimized you can run off all the films quickly and then edit them at your leisure.

It's on my list of things to do with the stuff in those boxes in the attic...


----------



## imobile (Oct 6, 2007)

*Here is one way ........ works quite well too!*



makuribu said:


> From the reading I have done, this method gives the quickest+cheapest+best results for 8mm/super 8 film. Some digital camcorders have adjustable shutter speeds so you can minimize flicker. Once you get the setup optimized you can run off all the films quickly and then edit them at your leisure.
> 
> It's on my list of things to do with the stuff in those boxes in the attic...


Here is the old transfer box by Optex.
I bought it about fifteen years ago.

It all takes time but it is worth it!


----------



## DoNotPokeTheScreen (Jun 9, 2005)

Go to Black's Photography.


----------



## SoyMac (Apr 16, 2005)

kungfookiller said:


> ... I just bought a Elgato Hybrid to connect my sony handycam to (over a decade old) my iMac through the Red Yellow White cable that I plug the camera into my tv with. Is that possible.
> 
> The Ottawa company you used would you mind shedding some details? Who are they, how many tapes did you get converted and how long did it take (and if you're willing to say, the price). Thanks!


Sorry, can't answer your first question.  

Ottawa transfer house I used was IDS on Laurel Street.

They charged 10 ¢ per foot of 8mm film.

I think I had them transfer about 1,600 feet of film.

I have not compared the quality of their transfer to the original film, or to footage we shot off the wall, so I cannot make a recommendation yet, yea or nay.

Maybe after this weekend, when I get a chance to look closely and compare, I can tell you whether they did a good job.

I'll post back here.


----------



## keebler27 (Jan 5, 2007)

SoyMac said:


> Sorry, can't answer your first question.
> 
> Ottawa transfer house I used was IDS on Laurel Street.
> 
> ...


0.10 per ft? wow. that is by far the cheapest prices i've seen.

to the OP, do not, and I repeat, do not bring it to black's unless you are super rich. They charge exorbitant fees for transferring any footage.


----------



## SoyMac (Apr 16, 2005)

*Get what you pay for...*



keebler27 said:


> 0.10 per ft? wow. that is by far the cheapest prices i've seen....


Yep. And now I know why it was so cheap.  

I got a chance to really compare the footages today. 
As promised, here is my review;

I can emphatically say that the .mov files I got from IDS are very poor.

The footage we shot off the wall was far better.

The IDS .mov footage was very dark.

Footage we shot off the wall had lettering we could read off the door of a truck. 

The IDS-supplied .mov file of the same scene revealed the lettering to be fuzzy and illegible.

Pros of IDS footage: No flicker.
Cons of IDS footage: Footage dark, fuzzy. Cost.

Pros of Wall-Shot Footage (Homemade): Bright. Crisper ( but not "crisp"). Cost - almost free.
Cons of Wall-Shot Footage: Flicker cycles in and out. At worst, the flicker makes the footage pretty much unwatchable.

I will take a small amount of film to a transfer house that advertises colour correction and film cleaning, and see what their results look like. 

I will not take any more footage to IDS.


----------



## kungfookiller (Jun 11, 2008)

Hey guys, i know this topic died but i'm having problems with my 8mm tape transfers. My old Sony Handycam doesnt have any sort of firewire but it has audio/video output that you plug the sony cable into and then connect it through to the coax of my regular cable input on the tv. 

Has anyone been able to get decent transfers from 8mm to DVD (or just digital files on a harddrive) with 8mm.

If not does anyone know what the latest sony camcorder that used 8mm and firewire was? Ill see if i can pick on up used in ottawa. 

Also aside from the links above does anyone else know of a good company that can do proper 8mm transfers in Ottawa? Thanks


----------



## imobile (Oct 6, 2007)

*I still use a SONY Digital 8*



kungfookiller said:


> Hey guys, i know this topic died but i'm having problems with my 8mm tape transfers. My old Sony Handycam doesnt have any sort of firewire but it has audio/video output that you plug the sony cable into and then connect it through to the coax of my regular cable input on the tv.
> 
> Has anyone been able to get decent transfers from 8mm to DVD (or just digital files on a harddrive) with 8mm.
> 
> ...


I still use....
A Sony Digital 8.
Model # DCR-TRV 720 NTSC

Has been a flawless Canada.
Excellent steady images.
Uses Hi 8 tapes at 2x speed ( ie. two hour Hi 8 becomes a 1 hour 'digital' tape) Thus the tapes ( Fuji, Maxell, Sony etc ) are now relatively inexpensive!

Secondly, the beauty of the TVR 720 is that you can import your old 8mm tapes into iMovie . The camera does the conversion.
I have imported tapes shot from an old Canon 2000 ( camera died when met 'spray from Haro Strait whilst sailing ) via the Sony into iMovie.

I just shot a pic of My old 2001 cam.
It is rather large and I guess somewhat heavy but if your fingers are on 'large' side , you'll love it!

Plus it has a fantastic 20x OPTICAL zoom and because it is large,heavy I can shoot very stable footage out to 15X plus ....


----------



## kungfookiller (Jun 11, 2008)

But do they work with regular non-hidef 8mm tapes (Kodak 8mm Royal Camcorder Tapes)?


----------



## imobile (Oct 6, 2007)

*Come on, you are a Mac User...GOOGLE!*



kungfookiller said:


> But do they work with regular non-hidef 8mm tapes (Kodak 8mm Royal Camcorder Tapes)?



A little bit of Google can sure help!

eg .... My JVC Super VHS... could only find the French manual.
Went online... volia!
Even found out it has 'Commercial Skip'
Excellent feature sadly lacking on recent DVD HD Recorders!

YES the 720 Digital 8 it does 'playback' Analog 8mm tapes!
Check out here -
Sony eSupport - DCR-TRV720 - Manuals / Specs / Warranty

There is on that page a link to a PDF file... FULL MANUAL!

Go for it!


----------



## CanadaRAM (Jul 24, 2005)

kungfookiller said:


> But do they work with regular non-hidef 8mm tapes (Kodak 8mm Royal Camcorder Tapes)?


Yes, that's the raison d'etre of the Digital 8 format - it can use both analog Hi 8 and Digital 8 tapes.

If you can't get one of these cameras, then try hooking the (analog) outputs of your Hi 8 to a DV camcorder and recording onto DV or using Firewire passthrough.


----------



## kungfookiller (Jun 11, 2008)

thanks for all the info ill look into all of it. cheers!


----------

